# New wheel supplier - TrueScale Wheels



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

After needing wheels for so long and holding up orders for seems like a year Ive decided to have my own wheels manufactured. these are the new TrueScale wheels. It started out with just 26" 20.3 cast Griffin wheels but has now evolved into a 7/8ths line being our supply of SVE wheels have dried up and no stock has been delivered since about March. Some are on their way to me and some are still in production. All can be seen in my website under the wheels tab.
All wheels are steel or cast stainless with delrin bushings and stainless steel axles. All 13.7 wheels are a standard 1"x1" scale flange with G1MRA profile standards. All others are standard G1MRA profile standards and 1.5mm deep flanges. All priced are listed on my website for the wheels that are due in over the next few weeks while the others are still in production. These wheels will also be included in all my kits.

*1:20.3*

26" Griffin cast wheels in both a short and standard long axle for 45mm
26" turned steel

*1:13.7*

14" drilled 4 hole
16" disc
18" disc
18" cast curly spoke
20" disc


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, those cast wheels sure look great!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot make out which are stainless and which are ordinary steel from your site.

I see "steel", which I assume is regular steel, I see "cast", which I am guessing is cast stainless, and I see "nothing", which tells me exactly that...

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice looking wheels. When will you have all prices?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

All the disc wheels are turned steel while the spoked 18" and Griffin wheels are cast Stainless. 

As to prices most are priced on my website for the ones that are inbound to me as we speak. The others are in production and will have firm prices once they are complete.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, please remind us here when all those get in, they look great!

Greg


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I now have in stock the 26" wheels used for most 20.3 cars and is a replacement for any 1/29 stock with the large wheelset. These are the standard long axles and fit into all the non Accucraft AMS cars. Those all require a special short axle and bearing set. 

See my site for full info. www.thetraindepartment.com


----------

